# I found someone to get us to the vet!



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

After numerous calls all ending up in voice mail my daughter finally called me back. It turns out she misplaced her phone charger and just found it. She is going to take us and let me use her credit card and pay her back. The only problem is we are in the middle of a real bad winter storm and she is afraid to drive until the roads are cleared. I can't say I blame her as the wind is pretty bad and snow is coming down like crazy. So I just need to keep him as comfortable as possible until it passes. The good news is he is eating, drinking, urinating and pooping. I just carry him in and out and he does his business real fast and as soon as we get in I towel him off and use a hair dryer on a low heat setting to make sure he is warmed up and completely dry. I'll post what the vet has to say as soon as I know. I just don't understand why I can gently squeeze his legs and around his sides and back and he makes no sign of pain.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So happy that your daughter is able to help out. Yall stay safe in that winter storm and keep us posted  .


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Great news. Any way you can use pee pads and let him do his business inside. I worry about him getting sicker in that weather.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

I do too but until I can get a ride I can't get to the pads. So I put a t-shirt on him, then a sweater and then his winter coat so I bundle him up real good. I couldn't get him to wear boots so what I do is put two pairs of baby socks on him and then plastic baggies all held in place with rubber bands. It is a bit of work but I'll do everything possible to keep him safe and healthy. he doesn't seem to mind the socks and baggies but he hated the boots. I just have to go out and shovel his favorite potty section of the yard before I take him out. The snow in the yard is over a foot deep, I found a basketball under the snow that I couldn't even see because the snow was deeper than a full sized basketball.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so glad you've found some help and can get him to the vet.  Now for the weather to get better. rayer:


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

he came out of his cage on his own and wanted to go potty!!!!! I carried him upstairs all bundled up and he went both ways. As soon as i got him back in and dried him off and he went back into his cage but that is an improvement over me having to pull him out every few hours. He actually came out by himself and and did his potty dance. I know he is not out of the woods yet and still needs to get to the vet but between getting food and water in him and carrying him up and down the stairs and babying him to keep him as comfortable as possible he seems to be feeling better. So I really feel that he'll be ok until I can get him to the vet. I've been keeping notes about everything so when the vet sees him and he is acting like nothing is wrong he'll know exactly what has been going on. I remember a Great Dane I had and her back went out when she got old. She couldn't even walk but as soon as we got to the vet wouldn't you know it she acted like nothing was wrong at all. She walked, wagged her tail like she was a puppy again. but the x-rays showed she was far from ok.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

If he is eating, drinking, peeing, and pooping....

Honestly, if it were me: I'd wait for the storm to pass to be safer.

You don't want to get stuck somewhere with a sick or hurt dog.

At least at home you can give him basic comforts and keep an eye on him.

But he is doing the 4 main things needed -- and if he was life threatening sick he would not.....

So just watch him and set up an appointment as soon as the weather is better.

Bless your daughter


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

Grace'sMom said:


> If he is eating, drinking, peeing, and pooping....
> 
> Honestly, if it were me: I'd wait for the storm to pass to be safer.
> 
> ...


I know the eating and drinking and not leaving his cage really scared me but after talking it through on here with people I started coming up with ways to help him. he must have drank two cups of water with his dry food mixed in when I held it in front of him. I was so happy that he drank and ate so much and started going potty both ways so I know his digestive system isn't the problem. I just hope what ever is wrong is something that can be fixed so he can be his normal playful self again. I really miss him sitting on my lap and following me around. he was like my tail, lol


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mdbflorida said:


> Great news. Any way you can use pee pads and let him do his business inside. I worry about him getting sicker in that weather.


Jules ... I am so happy to hear you are getting help with a ride.

Just a suggestion ... when you do get to see the vet, you might want to ask their opinion about the pee pads. I do think it's worth a try at some point. However, I also think it often helps to hear what the vet, who is a professional, might advise. 

Stay safe in this weather.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Grace'sMom said:


> If he is eating, drinking, peeing, and pooping....
> 
> Honestly, if it were me: I'd wait for the storm to pass to be safer.
> 
> ...


Good points, Tori. 

This storm is already something else.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

I plan on getting some pee pads the same day we go to the vet so he won't have to go out in this nasty weather. But for now I bundle him up real good and don't let him out for more than about 2 minutes. He pee's in about 3 spots and poops in two and gets it all done as fast as he can. I carry him with my arm completely under him, his butt at my elbow and my hand under his chin to make sure I am supporting his back the best I can even though I don't know if its his back or legs. seeing how he can squat to poop with no problem I am starting to think it might be his legs.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

luvmydoggie said:


> I plan on getting some pee pads the same day we go to the vet so he won't have to go out in this nasty weather. But for now I bundle him up real good and don't let him out for more than about 2 minutes. He pee's in about 3 spots and poops in two and gets it all done as fast as he can. I carry him with my arm completely under him, his butt at my elbow and my hand under his chin to make sure I am supporting his back the best I can even though I don't know if its his back or legs. seeing how he can squat to poop with no problem I am starting to think it might be his legs.


Good mommy for taking care of him as much as you possibly can until the vet sees him.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

One other question - you said he weighs 13 pounds. How is that for his body size? If he's overweight by even a pound, that could be putting extra stress on his back and legs. If it turns out to be something skeletal that is wrong, you'll want to make sure you keep him at a healthy, lean weight. My vet says that for Tessa (who only has 3 legs), 8.5 pounds is ideal and 8.0 is bordering on underweight, so he wants me to keep her at 8.2 to 8.3 pounds so that there isn't undue stress on her back and joints. Even a few ounces can make a difference in our little ones.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

13 pounds, not sure how he's built but that's pretty heave,it migth be what's causing his pain.
I had to watch and cut Emily and Sasha down on their food, They were tipping the scales at 9 pounds!
Now they're at 7 pounds and they get around so much better,I can see a difference.
Amber my cocker with the back issues is small for a cocker, she's at 18 pounds, most she weighed was 22.

Storm has been awful here 11 inches and we're in the country so no snow plows until tomorrow when it quits snowing...


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

he doesn't look over weight. He is broader at the chest and skinnier towards the belly. I take him for a lot of walks when the weather permits and we play a lot in the house. He has a variety of toys that he'll bring over to me and drop by my feet and then give me a look like "well are you going to throw it?" So I'll throw it and he runs and brings it right back and drops it again. We'll do this over and over until he decides he had enough. I give him a lot of attention because I need him, he helps me take my mind off things and gives me comfort and just to look into his eyes warms my heart.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Maybe he is a mix and that is why he is heavier?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

I just got off the phone with my friend that is a vet tech, she has met him and says he looks like a pure breed maltese because when I got him No one told me what kind of dog he was, he was just a short white furr ball with a tail and eyes that looked like there is so much soul behind them. I fell in love with him instantly and we bonded very fast. I explained everything to her and she is going to talk with the vet and call me tomorrow. She is also very good friends with the surgeon and she said he'll go out of his way to help. So fingers are crossed that it won't be anything major and my little buddy will be back to his normal happy self.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jules, it is Fri. here already & I popped on to see how your little buddy is doing--I am going to call him "Buddy" for now because I think he needs a name. 
Anyhow, I am thrilled that you have a ride, can see a vet, that your Vet tech friend is responding & that he is eating, etc. I am relieved for the moment, but know he needs to see the vet when things settle w/the weather. You are doing a great job in the circumstance---he is responding. Do, please just keep us posted and I will continue to pray & we will be here for you and little Buddy. Big hugs.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So happy to hear that things are headed in the right direction. I agree though...time for a little peer pressure to get you to name that sweet little guy that we are all now so in love with  . My favorite names are : Cooper, Max, Zeus and I agree with Sandi - Buddy seems very appropriate for him!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

One other thought - sometimes when they have an upset tummy it presents as pain in the lower body.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hope all is well, and that you both are warm and safe!!! Keep us updated.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

Some great news! I asked him if he wanted to go potty and he came out of his cage by himself. I got him ready with his layers of clothing and carried him up stairs and took him out, he went potty both ways pretty fast and was read to come back in. When I carried him back down the stair he walked over to his normal food and water bowls and ate and drank!!!!! My vet tech friend should be calling me sometime this afternoon after she talks with the vet. I'll keep you all posted. I'm not going to stress over if he is eating too much because in this cold weather food calories are important to help them stay warm and the weather we are getting hit with is the coldest we've seen in a long time.

PS: I'm thinking Buddy for his name as well. So it might not be unique, but he sure is!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ahhhh so happy for BUDDY  and you! Praying the progress continues. By the way, you are doing a fantastic job taking care of this sweet boy!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

So glad things are looking better. Keep improving, Buddy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

His new name is now Buddy Love, or Buddy for short. When I saw the name Buddy as a suggestion and i was already calling him my furry buddy I had a flashback to the nutty professor.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jules, I actually took that name from your signature---so it is your name really, not mine. I am happy he now has a name!!!! Little Buddy Love it is! Every name is unique because no pup is like another!
It sounds like he is really on the mend! I can't wait for the storm to let up so he can get checked by the vet. It was smart of you to keep notes about how he was as a reference point for the vet. Don't forget to let him "chill" in the event it is his knee caps. Rest is the best med there for sure---as I said before Kitzi had to be still for 12 weeks of recovery.
Please let us know how things are going. I will check every time I come back to SM. We will be here for you.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So glad to hear he's acting more and more like himself again! It's so hard when they are sick or hurting and we don't know what to do for them. Let us know what you find out from the vet.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks a lot everyone. Taking care of him is helping me heal too so this is almost like a blessing in disguise. Of course I want him to be happy and healthy but in a way I really needed a diversion from everything else.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jules, these little babies unite all of us in a unique way---we are here because of them, but we grow close together & help one another. Sometimes we have a spat or two but it doesn't last long. In some ways we are like a family. We truly care about each other's babies, and when others hurt, we hurt too. 
I think Buddy might just be sent your way to show you your value, to help you heal & to bring some joy into your life again. I sure hope so! I know mine do that!


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

He sure did come into my life at a time I really needed him.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

luvmydoggie said:


> His new name is now Buddy Love, or Buddy for short. When I saw the name Buddy as a suggestion and i was already calling him my furry buddy I had a flashback to the nutty professor.


I love the name! Buddy Love ... and, Buddy for short. :wub::wub:


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

More good news. Ever since I have been carrying him up and down the stairs he started eating and drinking from his normal bowls when we come back in. He even sat outside his cage for awhile right behind my chair. I am still waiting to hear back from my friend that is a vet tech. She told me she would contact me as soon as she had time to talk to the vet and that depending on how busy they are today she might not be able to call me until she gets home from work.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just checking to see if you got news from the vet tech? Also how is your weather? I hope Buddy is still improving bit by bit!


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Just checking to see if you got news from the vet tech? Also how is your weather? I hope Buddy is still improving bit by bit!


I finally heard from her late last night. They had a real long hard day at the vets office so she barely had time to try and ask questions. She is going to try again today. he still seems to be improving. he comes out of his cage a bit more and is still eating, drinking, urinating and pooping. I still won't let him use the stairs by himself even though he wants to, I carry him. he did sit on my lap last night for about half an hour and let me pet him but then went back to his cage. He also barking more which is normal for him. Those first few days he didn't bark at all, just laid there. He is still squatting just fine to poop and it looks like his normal amount of poop and urine.

The weather is actually getting even worse. They keep saying on the news we are getting the coldest weather we've seen in decades.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

luvmydoggie said:


> I finally heard from her late last night. They had a real long hard day at the vets office so she barely had time to try and ask questions. She is going to try again today. he still seems to be improving. he comes out of his cage a bit more and is still eating, drinking, urinating and pooping. I still won't let him use the stairs by himself even though he wants to, I carry him. he did sit on my lap last night for about half an hour and let me pet him but then went back to his cage. He also barking more which is normal for him. Those first few days he didn't bark at all, just laid there. He is still squatting just fine to poop and it looks like his normal amount of poop and urine.
> 
> The weather is actually getting even worse. They keep saying on the news we are getting the coldest weather we've seen in decades.


I am glad you heard from your friend. I hope she is able to get some answers today.

I have a feeling though that the vet will still ask you to bring Buddy into the office. Maybe not.

I have concerns even here about the weather. We have another forecast for possible snow on Monday. It has been so unpredictable. The forecast for tomorrow was for ice pellets and snow ... and, now changed to rain. Then Tuesday's forecast is for temperatures back down in the teens again. It can become stressful when one is trying to keep doctor or vet appointments ... and then need to cancel because it's impossible to get there safely. 

Thanks for updating us, Jules.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm sure I'll need to get him to the vet as soon as possible no matter what she finds out just for my peace of mind and to get him a good checkup. He has been showing many signs of improvement but he is still around 7 years old and I have no idea when he last saw a vet. He did come with a rabies vaccination tag on his collar so I know he at least had that done at some point. I'd also like to get him weighed so Ii know for sure how much he weighs. I last weighed him using a bathroom scale, I weighed myself first twice to make sure I got the same number each time and then weighed myself again while holding him twice and came up with the 13 lbs but I have no idea if that is very accurate.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It sounds like it would be accurate Jules! 
I, too, hope your friend can help out w/some sound advice. I know you love Buddy & that you are going to make a good mom to him. He will reward you in a million different ways, but you already know that! 
Let us know what's up!


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

He seems to be doing much better, he is coming out of his cage more and I've caught the little sneak going up and down the stairs. He is running around outside like nothing is wrong. I still want him seen by a vet but he really seems to be more like himself. Someone knocked at the door and he flew up the steps barking his head off. He hasn't done that in days.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi Jules! I just wanted to check in and see how you and Buddy are doing. I was thinking you were taking him to the vet on Friday the 10th. What did the vet have to say?


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

GreenFuzzer said:


> Hi Jules! I just wanted to check in and see how you and Buddy are doing. I was thinking you were taking him to the vet on Friday the 10th. What did the vet have to say?



The vet did a lot of tests and an examine and he told me Buddy is just fine, he's an older dog. He is back to his normal self, playful, on my lap and acting like his normal furry self.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I can only imagine how pleased you are. Did he give you any ideas of what he thinks might have been happening when Buddy was off?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jules so glad your Buddy is better, I know how worried you were
we use to call our Miss Bow buddy sometimes:wub:


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

GreenFuzzer said:


> I can only imagine how pleased you are. Did he give you any ideas of what he thinks might have been happening when Buddy was off?


He passed all the test, x-rays, blood work and got updated on his shots. The doc just said he is getting older and was probably just having a few off days. Now he is back to his normal self. sleeping with me, almost always on my lap and very playful. When the weather permits for a walk he walks me. If I give him the full leash he pulls like a tractor. When I reign him in at heal he stays right with me. I can tell by the way he pulls that he is back to full strength, amazing how strong this small of a dog can pull. I've had larger dogs that didn't pull with this amount of strength.




Matilda's mommy said:


> Jules so glad your Buddy is better, I know how worried you were
> we use to call our Miss Bow buddy sometimes:wub:


He is my best friend, he is the child I should have had, he behaves much better!


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh Jules!!! That brought tears of joy to my eyes!!!! How wonderful. Our babies do worry us, and squeeze our heart, but for me mine keeps me going.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jules, I am thrilled you got to the vet and know you feel better now knowing he is ok w/the test results! What an answer to prayer. 
Is he eating too? 
Sending you a big hug, good mommy.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

yes he is eating and drinking again on his own. I was worried because when it first happened the only way he would eat and I could get fluids in him was to put his dry food in his bowl and add about a cup of water. For awhile he would eat or drink unless I did it that way but now he is back to eating his dry food and drinking normal again. he really is feeling much better. When we go out side he wants to play fight with me. He runs around growling and chasing me while I pretend like i am trying to catch him. He just goes crazy like he is a real beast. it is funny because someone will walk by and he'll run to the end of his tie out growing and barking and I jokingly say "Buddy, I already told you that you can't eat any more people today" The looks I get from strangers is priceless looking at this 12 lbs of furball. he just thinks he is the biggest meanest beast to walk the earth, I think he would try and go after a t-rex if he saw one, fearless little monster.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

luvmydoggie said:


> yes he is eating and drinking again on his own. I was worried because when it first happened the only way he would eat and I could get fluids in him was to put his dry food in his bowl and add about a cup of water. For awhile he would eat or drink unless I did it that way but now he is back to eating his dry food and drinking normal again. he really is feeling much better. When we go out side he wants to play fight with me. He runs around growling and chasing me while I pretend like i am trying to catch him. He just goes crazy like he is a real beast. it is funny because someone will walk by and he'll run to the end of his tie out growing and barking and I jokingly say "Buddy, I already told you that you can't eat any more people today" The looks I get from strangers is priceless looking at this 12 lbs of furball. he just thinks he is the biggest meanest beast to walk the earth, I think he would try and go after a t-rex if he saw one, fearless little monster.


Glad to hear he's doing better. Even though he's eating his dry food, I would encourage you to continue to add warm water to it. Our little ones don't always drink enough water during the day to keep them well-hydrated, which is what makes sudden onsets of nausea even more scary. Plus, the water moistens the dry food and helps it go down better. The thought that dry is better for teeth has been proven to be a "myth" by several reputable sources.


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

Ok, I'll keep adding warm water to his dry food, thanks for the advice.


----------

